# Period a week early?!



## katcarrot

Hi everyone.
You all seem like such a knowledgable bunch)
I wonder if any of you experienced what I had. I had my last period on 14th October, so I wasn't expecting the next one till next week, but it came yesterday and was very weired.Normally it ius very heavy and hurts like hell. Yesterday was very light and no pain at all:wacko:
But today I had blood clots sinse morning and it is avtually getting slightly heavier, but still not as heavy.
Doctor said it is just period, but it does not feel normal.
PLEEEEEEEEASE!! If anyone experiences a nything like this or know what it might be...I would welcome any feedback.

Sorry this message a bit selfish. I am sure I can give some advice to some of you if I know the answer to your problems.
Thanks:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## danielle19

are you stressed at all ?
this can make your af early
hope this helps katcarrot


----------



## Wobbles

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u246/mckaylalovesyou_photo/Welcome.gif

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump 

Im surprised your doc brushed it off as he/she did if you have said this is un-normal & I assume knows you have had unprotected sex. Anything else different? If unhappy do return and see another GP if you have to.


:D


----------



## katcarrot

Thanks for your answers
I now think it actually was a misscarriege:cry:
Oh well, at least I got pregnant at all. so there can be chance of getting pregnant again:hugs:
I have swaped doctors as well. That one doesn't seem like she new a lot

We'll keep on trying. The only thing is I don't know how to recalculate my ovulation dates as that wasn't my period


----------



## skiwi

hi i am really sorry if that was a miscarriage, fingers cross for next month


----------



## Iwantone!!!

welcome to bnb all the best for next tim


----------

